# Breaking in my new ashtray!



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I decided to break in my new ashtray that I got for my birthday. I will be doing it with an aged Cuban Bolivar that a Cigarlive buddy gave me. I will be pairing that with an iced coffee.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Breaking it in with a great smoke


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn tasty looking pair you got there Kory:dribble:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

super nice tray and great smoke - that's the way to do it!!:whoohoo:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an awesome choice to break it in!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Fine way to do it! Enjoy


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

This cigar is so good that I forced my Fiancee to try it (she doesn't smoke) and even she agreed that it was *ALL* flavor! She said and I quote, "MMM that is a nice aftertaste me likey."


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tasty smoke...great women, she's a keeper!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice pairing!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

always wanted to try a cuban bolivar, let me know how it is!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! I love those ashtrays!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

There is no other way to describe it...it was a pure flavor bomb!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I love that ashtray..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty looking combo!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a winning combination... and the ashtray is Great!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

boy that sounds good


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice combo there.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice and I love ISOM's with iced coffee I also think I'm gonna break out that tray now tomorrow


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice and I love ISOM's with iced coffee I also think I'm gonna break out that tray now tomorrow


I couldn't agree with you more Joe, have fun!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like Kory knows how to pair the good with the better!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh yea, the Cubist ashtray is just plain sick! I have one still in the box.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great choice Kory!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## coffetamy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure you all had a great night together


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin good Kory--Going thru your cubist period


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice combo


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice smoke indeed


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice tray


----------

